# WPA Hunting



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

8) Hi, just wanted to know if anyone hunted any WPA's this last week? How did you do? Anyone else on them?

Thanks!!!!!!!!

Greg


----------



## waterfowl stocker (Sep 13, 2006)

did better on wpa's than plots and unposted, saw more birds too, figure everyone is to lazy to switch all their shells for steel to walk a wpa so they dont hunt it


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Stocker good observation. I made the mistake of forgetting to bring steel with me one day and had to pass up some prime looking WPA's.


----------



## waterfowl stocker (Sep 13, 2006)

also got checked last sunday before we were about to walk a WPA and of course asked if we had any lead on us, buddy got a no plug ticket though


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

were you hunting ducks? If just upland why would you need a plug?


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

r u dun said:


> were you hunting ducks? If just upland why would you need a plug?


In ND here are the shotgun regulations:

_*Legal Weapons and Ammunition. Game Birds and Waterfowl - Only firearms no smaller than .410 caliber nor larger than 10 gauge loaded with shot and capable of holding no more than three shells, legal archery equipment, and raptors may be used. Pistols may not be used to take migratory game birds. Non-toxic shot is required for some species and on some lands. Raptors may be used only by those possessing a falconry permit*._

Not sure if the plugged gun law applies for upland hunting on WPA's in other states or not. It may be set by the state, and I could not find anything on it in print for Minnesota. All it states is for taking Migratory birds you have to have it plugged. Maybe someone else could chime in if they know for sure..


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Is a plug required for pheasants ??



waterfowl stocker said:


> also got checked last sunday before we were about to walk a WPA and of course asked if we had any lead on us, buddy got a no plug ticket though


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Don,

In NoDak As I layed out the regs above, *for all gamebirds and waterfowl, *guns must be plugged to hold no more than 3 shells. Pheasants included.

Not sure about other states.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Boy .....thanks or the tip. they would have got me for sure



BIRDSHOOTER said:


> Don,
> 
> In NoDak As I layed out the regs above, *for all gamebirds and waterfowl, *guns must be plugged to hold no more than 3 shells. Pheasants included.
> 
> Not sure about other states.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

The things ya learn. I had assumed that three shots was the maximum everywhere. Should have known better.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Dak,

Here in MN I don't believe there is a magazine limit when hunting upland game. At least I have never seen anything in the regulations. Many times in the old days the Remingtion 1100's were loaded to the tilt (5 shells), and no one ever questioned it?


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Interesting. Having grown up in NoDak, the three shot rule has always been a part of my hunting. Thanks for the info.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

MN DNR said:


> Shotguns used to hunt these birds must not be capable of holding more than three shells, unless plugged with a one-piece filler that cannot be re moved without disassembling the gun, so its total capacity does not exceed three shells.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

farmerj said:


> MN DNR said:
> 
> 
> > Shotguns used to hunt these birds must not be capable of holding more than three shells, unless plugged with a one-piece filler that cannot be re moved without disassembling the gun, so its total capacity does not exceed three shells.


Farmerj,

I saw that in the regs also, and it refers to Migratory birds only. Look at the headline above where this is listed, it headlines Woodcock, Rail, and Snipe. It does not apply to upland game that are non-migratory birds...


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

BIRDSHOOTER said:


> farmerj said:
> 
> 
> > MN DNR said:
> ...


I know it is under that heading. I also see it under the small game. So I just go with the plug. MN Conservation officers already have to much legal power, I don't need to chance a little thing to let them exercise it.

If one looks at what is being said, You should be fine with 5 in the tube. The Woodcock , Rail and Snipe are covered under the Migratory Bird laws which claim the 3 shell limit. Mourning Doves also have the same limit. Pheasant don't fall under migratory bird laws.

However, with a lot of people not carrying steel shot with them, or having their plug out, it keeps people off of WPA in MN.

The only time I take the plug out is for deer or home defence. Barring that, I shoot an O/U. Who can argue with a double barrel if you have 3 or 5 in?


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Farmer,

Yah, it's really a moot point for me as well. My Beretta's are always plugged to 3, and stay that way year round. The one question that someone was wondering above was whether a shotgun must be plugged on WPA's, if you were just hunting Pheasants. For ND the answer is yes, but MN I can not for the life of me find anywhere in the MN. regs that states you have to have a shotgun that holds no more than 3 shells when hunting Pheasants or any non-migratory game birds on WPA's. All that is stated is when hunting Migratory birds no more than 3. Like I said earlier, it really matters little with me, as I always have mine plugged, just curious.... maybe I'll contact the DNR to satisfy my curiousity. :huh:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I guess I look at it this way. And a couple lawyers I have spoken with agree in court it would be viewed this way.

If you can not find a law that says otherwise, it is allowed.

A couple years ago when I was looking at hunting with my M1 Garand, a ND Conservation officer repeated that view. I forget which one it was. I had spoken with one about whether or not the rifle was limited to 5 rounds or if there was a magazine capacity.

Some years ago there had been, but it has since been stricken from the law books.


----------



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

:lol: Hi all, I can solve all this by saying.....get a side by side or over and under.

Of course thats all I shoot.

A BIG fan of the SxS shotgun.

Good Luck (and of course I'm being a smart A**!)

Greg


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Just got back a little bit ago from one about 10 minutes from the house.

The dogs were hitting, the birds were running. I think they have been pushed pretty hard.

Cousin did get one bird though.

Was a great walk about though.


----------

